

Ask HN: Palm just gave me early access to the Pre SDK. What should I build? - falsestprophet

What would you Pre owners like to see?<p>Predictably, Palm has promised to crush me if I release any information about the SDK. Otherwise, I would share more with you.
======
yan
Search for all the apps that were rejected by Apple, pick one topic that you
like most and start hacking away.

------
quizbiz
Build something for someone that would have a pre rather than an iPhone. Email
work flow, task management, a login to a Point Of Sale system.

------
dandrews
I can't even consider a Pre unless I know there's a reliable ssh client for
it, and casual googling doesn't turn one up. So there's something for your to-
do list.

------
vyrotek
Oh man, I want the SDK so bad! I think the Pre still needs something 'fun'.

------
st3fan
'PreFart'

